

This Comment Was Censored by Y Combinator's Hacker News - ryanklee
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/this-comment-was-censored-by-y-combinators-hacker-news/

======
dang
This post was killed by user flags. I've unkilled it so as to reply.

The comment in question was killed by the software after getting massively
downvoted (I think the threshold was -10 at the time.) This software change is
part of an experiment we're running. We haven't decided yet what to do with
it.

~~~
minimaxir
This is sorta off topic, but I noticed that older posts which are dead now
occasionally say they are [flagkilled].

What's the difference between those posts and this kind of post?

~~~
dang
[flagkilled] means killed by HN users, as opposed to by the software or by
moderators. Moderators basically never kill comments though (except spam).

Displaying [flagkilled] is another experiment we've been running. That one
seems pretty likely to stick. The votekill experiment seems harder to call.

------
SCAQTony
Here is the comment - I see it as an opinion not an attack:

"...Maybe this is cynical but I dislike stories like this. I’m glad he got
back safely, but it sounds a bit Everest-y. Felix Baumgartner was an
experienced jumper. Every time a corporate executive pulls the “throw money at
something hard for mere mortals” card I cringe. Again, Everest. The number of
rich businessmen who die because Mother Nature does not give a fuck about job
titles is immense. ..."

